# Best place to publish music



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm thinking about sharing some of my collection's rare music by rarely performed/recorded composers and I'm wondering where to do so. I want this datebase to be possible to find without stumbling across some kind of advertisement, so I guess it should be popular datebase with search engine, place where people search for rare music. 

Creating special YouTube channel comes to mind at first place, but at the other hand I'm quite annoyed by requirement of creating videos, it's totally unnecessary, most people just put photo of composer/CD cover and the only thing that matters is audio track.

Suggestions?


----------

